# Poulan wild thing starting problems



## olefisher

OK...I'll try and make this as short as possible. I have a 4 yr old Poulan wild thing chainsaw...used probably 30 hours at most. It's always been a great saw until this year when it started having idling problems. It cranked a little harder, ran fine, but would not idle...just shut off as soon as you released the trigger and it reached idle. Then it just wouldn't crank at all. Here's what I did at first..cleaned the air filter, changed the spark plug, checked the 4 crankcase bolts for tightness, made sure it has fresh gas at 40:1, changed the fuel filter, checked the plug for spark, checked fuel lines for cracks and leakage, cleaned the flywheel (a little emery board to remove film on armature). No dice...wouldn't crank. Took the carb off and tore it down, cleaned every nook and cranny with small engine spray carb cleaner, checked all the gaskets and diaphragm looked good, needle looked good. I only took out the low needle valve and cleaned it's hole though. It was only set at 3/4 turns out from factory so that's where it went back. First time after putting it all back together it sputtered on full choke after 3 pulls...closed choke 1/2 way and it started. Ran like a screaming banjie until I would release the trigger to idle...then died. It's not a long drawn out thing like it's flooding it just dies. Ok i say I need to cut some wood in the morning and this will have to do...try to start it this morning and it's back to the no start situation. Pulled and pulled until I finally got it started and it runs at all speeds rough. Had the air cleaner off and it was spitting out particles of gas from the carb as it ran at all speeds. :freak: I'm at wits end with this thing...any suggestions??????????


----------



## 30yearTech

Depending upon your specific model number, there may be an air leak in or around the intake, or possibly a cracked or leaking impulse hose (if equipped)


----------



## olefisher

Hey...I appreciate the input to a newcomer.....but how can I check the intake for a leak....as far as that goes what or where is the impulse hose........?????????? Today I took the carb off again and let it soak in carb cleaner for a couple of hours then blew out all the crevices with carb spray cleaner...will put it back together tomorrow......should I just buy a new kit with needle valve and all gaskets?


----------



## 30yearTech

Your saw may or may not have an impulse hose. If you can post your model number then we could find out.

To check for an air leak around the intake, spray carburetor or brake parts cleaner around the intake while the engine is running and if you notice any difference in the way the engine runs or if it bogs down and dies then this is an indication that there is a leak in the area where you directed the spray.


----------



## olefisher

Hey guys...the model number on this Wild Thing is P4018wt-802036. I've done some more research and mine does not have a impulse hose. I can't get it started so I can't check for leaks with the spraying carb cleaner trick. I did tear the carb down again...soaked it for a couple hours in carb cleaner...sprayed everything out...went to the shop to buy a kit and they didn't have one but I did buy gasket kit for plastic plate that is between carb and intake. Put it back together and no dice...not even a sputter. ????????????????????


----------



## 30yearTech

Do you still have ignition spark??


----------



## olefisher

Has a good blue, consistent spark. That's one of the reasons this is messing with my head...has gas...has spark...should run.


----------



## 30yearTech

olefisher said:


> Has a good blue, consistent spark. That's one of the reasons this is messing with my head...has gas...has spark...should run.


Check the flywheel key, if sheared will be out of time and will not start. If either of the crankshaft seals have a massive air leak, the engine will not fire.


----------



## Steve Metalman

Other things to try. Take off the exhaust and look inside the port to see if there is any bad scoring on the piston - indication of broken/damaged piston rings.
Also the carburetor gaskets/diaphagms may look fine but in my experiance a repair kit works most times.They get contaminated easily especially when stored with the fuel in the carb.
If you look at the little inlet needle when you take the carb apart the tip orange? it should be grey. (Remember;orange tip BAD. Grey silver tip GOOD! )
Sometimes Walbro supply generic repair kits you will have to google your poulan for this.(Look on the carburetor for its model number).
Make sure you have assembled the diaphragms in the right order 
Because I am in the UK I cant help you with suppliers in your area.
A good tip at the end of the season run the engine until the tank is empty so there is no fuel to gum up the carb over the winter.
While you have got the exhaust off give it a good clean - Parrafin(Kerosene) then rinse with water let it dry thoroughly and also clean the spark arrester ( if fitted) these are all known trouble makers. 
Kind regards Steve


----------

